# Nothing is working Im stuck forever



## ihavetomakethis (Dec 23, 2010)

I give up , there is no cure to this... I've done everything trust me ..... Sport, socialasing, partys, vitamins, overall good healthy food and lifestyle . 0 % recovery , it's 100 % all day long, 30 min at the morning it's like 70 % that's all relief I get per day ... I'm no cry baby but when I'm doing everything and 0 % recover i cry .... Soon 4 months Almost an half year ... I feel like Im Almost going in to an depression... This girl i like , She likes me ... I cant feel Im numb ... I wanns feel what i should feel With this girl But i just cant ....... I know i like her really much But i cant feel it ..... Cant live like this ... Never awake allways 90000 miles away fr.o.m. My body ... Im stuck there is no cure ... All crazy thoughts and mind games facking my head ... I go scitzo or just psycho anytime .... Can't believe what have been happening to me .. Can pot even do this like WTF .....


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

In terms of anxiety disorders, which dp is in most cases, 4 months is nothing!

This is what helps you get over the worst: ROUTINES.

Get/borrow a dog, get out when you really don't want to. To have something grab your attention is the most effective way of getting over the initial hell.

Take liquid magnesium. The less it tastes in water, the more you need. Take till it tastes like shit (not all in one day mind you.)

Eat whatever you want and relax. Talk to someone, a therapist, and don't expect to recover in a while. You MIGHT, but then again, it might take a little while.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Hmmm have you tried any medication? you never mentioned anything about it and i think it may be time for it.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

I feel the same way, 2 years later and its only getting worse. Ive tried everything, from living a normal life, to vitamins, to routines. the only thing i havent tried yet is medications and im hoping to get on them soon because ive become quite self destructive latley.


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

join the club man, im not gonna post some bullshit like go for a walk, talk to people, reality is DP is fucked up, you can try really hard and only get a few good days or you can do nothing about it and still have good days its bullshit.!

if you wanna talk to anyone about it, add me on msn/facebook or some shit, i'm in the same position.


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah, it is a rollercoaster ride. And a puzzle. You always search for the missing pieces to get the picture together again. But I am truely convinced it is possible for EVERYONE, if he/she gets the right help. And it is a constant search for the right help- everyone is unique.

Don't worry too much. 4 months are really nothing for such a disorder.

- It took me 3 months to believe that I have not a physical illness
- It took me another month to believe I am not going insane
- It took me two more months to figure out my fears
- It took me a month to convince myself that this is REALLY DP and anxiety and NOTHING else

It is my 7th month and I am still searching for the pieces. So relax, you have all the chances for recovery


----------



## ihavetomakethis (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you guys for some support







, no i havent tried any medecin i hate medecin......

nothing more i can do ........hate that it can never be like , my mind is allways analyzing something etc etc....
never like calm allways something , bad or good, often bad anxiety thoughts........

well nothing i can do i just have to wait like more months,years??? for this shit to go away....vitamins, and eat healthy and all that i dosnt even matter..... but still 0 recovery?? 4 months, training,socilazing, seeing therapist... i guess its only a time question.... good feels like i messd up everything... my whole life.......

well stay strong i guess......


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am not a professional, I am just in my 7th month, though









The only thing I have recognized is: Excersiging, going out, having a walk, socialising and all that stuff... well, do not do this to recover. Don't go to town thinking: "Oh, maybe this is another step towards recovery." I think it simply does not work that way.

The thing which definitely helps me the most and which is repeated again and again is: Do not obsess about it. Give it as little attention as possible (hard, I know!)

All these techniques are not recovery techniques in my point of view. They are just a help to be able to get your mind off your DP and focus on other stuff. This helps you not to obsess about it and the rest, well, yeah, I think the rest is giving it enough time as needed.

I used to think the same way: Ugh, I have run through the forest each day for weeks now, why on earth am I not feeling better???? But it simply does not work that way. You cannot put method after method into yourself to recover. Unfortunately, it is a bit more complex than that.

What do you like doing? Even if it just feels a tiny little bit better than all the other shit- DO IT. Not to recover, but just to feel better. Try to listen to yourself, to your inner voice. What do you fear? What do you want to chance (beside DP)?

DP protects you from something. Instead of trying technique after technique, I would recommend to try to focus on your inner self,find pleasure in everything you can and then let time heal you.

These I just my thoughts and I am not at a point, when I could say: I am able to do all these things myself, but I am trying to and that makes me feel better than trying one technique after the other an be more depressed and disappointed afterwards.

I hope I could help you!
Take care,
Steffi


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

ihavetomakethis said:


> Thank you guys for some support
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey there. Yeah i kind of feel like that too from time to time. Its annoying, im not sure how old you're but age doesn't matter i guess but im 17 and i feel like ive messed my life up too. Ive had it for nearly four months now too, and it is tough. But i wouldn't stress yourself out on trying to recover, what works for me is just accepting its there, and knowing that it will eventually die down and hopefully one day leave completely i think we just need to relax and go with the ride and try not to let it stress us out as much as possible. Oh and the healthy eating and exercising and stuff, i find does help a lot. Theres no point in running and pushing yourself silly and then expecting the DP to die down. Think about it this way, you will feel better about yourself if you eat healthier than stuffing yourself with takeaways every night yes? I personally have quit smoking and taken up exercise, even though the smoking thing has made my mood worse and i feel a little worse too with the DP, mentally i feel good about myself. I say try not to give it too much attention, and do things you liked to do before DP. Easier said than done, but you should start to feel better about yourself. Hang in there man, if you ever want to talk or anything always feel free to message me, because at the end of the day, no one on this forum thought or was expecting something like this to happen :/. Where in this together







.


----------



## ihavetomakethis (Dec 23, 2010)

Ty man for your support , Pls add My msn [email protected] Would be Nice to have some chatt

Anyway going to an party now , i Will feel shity and all that But whatever dp wont stop me ...

Ty for support where all in this together like you Said! <3


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

york said:


> In terms of anxiety disorders, which dp is in most cases, *4 months is nothing!*


But still 4 months too long...


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Sure, it is tough to suffer each day for such an amount of time. Or even much longer. And I think it is 'normal' to be just fed up from time to time when one does not see a light at the end of the tunnel and it seems that NOTHING has changed so far. But our body and mind need that time and we should try to be as patient as possible.

When I am really fed up, I think: Well, you maybe spoil many months or even years, but after that you will be stronger and will appreciate things MUCH MUCH more. And you will have about 55 years to enjoy your effort


----------

